# In Search of Xaos [Episode 1: The Gathering]



## Angelsboi (Jul 10, 2002)

It turns out my Player who dies my writing has already posted it.  Check out Olgar's Storyhour =)


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Jul 10, 2002)

Is this story hour related to the "olgar shiverstone's story hour" that's also floating around the boards right now?  

If so, it'd be kind of cool to get two different takes on the same story.

-Femerus


----------

